# Tapering off Remeron



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

...is by far one of the worst experiences ever!! I've been staying at 30 mg for about a week now, and I'm so soo soooo tired, it's unbelievable. I sleep for 14 hours and im still tired! Remeron's been a great med for me for depression, but watch out coming down on the doses. The lower doses, 15 mg & 30 mg are the most sedating doses. At higher doses, such as 45 mg & 60 mg, it is less sedating. Hopefully, I will be off of this drug entirely in a little over a week and starting on Anafranil. But God, sooooooo sleeepppyyy gah!


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> ...is by far one of the worst experiences ever!! I've been staying at 30 mg for about a week now, and I'm so soo soooo tired, it's unbelievable. I sleep for 14 hours and im still tired! Remeron's been a great med for me for depression, but watch out coming down on the doses. The lower doses, 15 mg & 30 mg are the most sedating doses. At higher doses, such as 45 mg & 60 mg, it is less sedating. Hopefully, I will be off of this drug entirely in a little over a week and starting on Anafranil. But God, sooooooo sleeepppyyy gah!


I'm sorry to hear that. Hang in there. It will be over soon.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

What the fuck dude?! I'm reading Remeron withdrawal symptoms and depersonalization is a part of it. Ughhh...

aggression, anxiety, balance issues , *blurred vision* , brain zaps, *concentration impairment*, constipation, *crying spells*, *depersonalization*, diarrhea, dizziness. electric shock sensations, fatigue, flatulence, flu-like symptoms, hallucinations, hostility, highly emotional, indigestion, irritability, impaired speech, insomnia, jumpy nerves, lack of coordination, lethargy, migraine headaches / increased headaches, nausea, nervousness, over-reacting to situations, paranoia, repetitive thoughts or songs, sensory & sleep disturbances, severe internal restlessness (akathasia), stomach cramps, tremors, tinnitus (ear ringing or buzzing), tingling sensations, troubling thoughts, visual hallucinations / illusions, vivid dreams, speech *visual changes*, *worsened depression*


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

What the fuck dude?! I'm reading Remeron withdrawal symptoms and depersonalization is a part of it. Ughhh...

aggression, anxiety, balance issues , *blurred vision* , brain zaps, *concentration impairment*, constipation, *crying spells*, *depersonalization*, diarrhea, dizziness. electric shock sensations, fatigue, flatulence, flu-like symptoms, hallucinations, hostility, highly emotional, indigestion, irritability, impaired speech, insomnia, jumpy nerves, lack of coordination, lethargy, migraine headaches / increased headaches, nausea, nervousness, over-reacting to situations, paranoia, repetitive thoughts or songs, sensory & sleep disturbances, severe internal restlessness (akathasia), stomach cramps, tremors, tinnitus (ear ringing or buzzing), tingling sensations, troubling thoughts, visual hallucinations / illusions, vivid dreams, speech *visual changes*, *worsened depression*


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm coming off my remeron as well and it is hell. My DP is getting worse. But I want to quit all drugs 
and give nature a try. If that's not gonna work, I will try a SSRI instead.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

danxiety said:


> I'm coming off my remeron as well and it his hell. My DP is getting worse. But I want to quit all drugs
> and give nature a try. If that's not gonna work, I will try a SSRI instead.


What dose are you tapering down from? I was on 60 mg initially and came down 15 mg every 3 weeks or so (very slow and gradual tapering process). I commend you for wanting to go down the natural route and be off meds...perhaps you will seek better relief doing it that way. Did you not benefit from Remeron at all? I think Remeron was a great drug for me as far as targeting and treating depression, but because I also have OCD, my psychiatrist believed that Anafranil (Tricyclic antidepressant) would be a better fit at targeting my current symptoms. Did you know that it is also indicated for its use in DP now? Good luck!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> What dose are you tapering down from? I was on 60 mg initially and came down 15 mg every 3 weeks or so (very slow and gradual tapering process). I commend you for wanting to go down the natural route and be off meds...perhaps you will seek better relief doing it that way. Did you not benefit from Remeron at all? I think Remeron was a great drug for me as far as targeting and treating depression, but because I also have OCD, my psychiatrist believed that Anafranil (Tricyclic antidepressant) would be a better fit at targeting my current symptoms. Did you know that it is also indicated for its use in DP now? Good luck!


thank you ! I was on 45mg for a couple of weeks, but lowered it to 30mg. It was a big relief for my insomnia that goes with anxiety. But my thyroid doc suggested to stop it, as mirtazapine even more decreases my hormone levels:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16388723

So I'm looking forward to be off meds completely and try only hormones for my hypothyreodism.


----------

